# Date of intention of traveling for fiance visa



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

There is a question on the visa application asking "What date were you intending on traveling to the UK?" The date we gave was 29 Jan 2012. If I wish to change that date to a sooner one, would it make a difference? What is the purpose of them knowing the exact date?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Michelle2224 said:


> There is a question on the visa application asking "What date were you intending on traveling to the UK?" The date we gave was 29 Jan 2012. If I wish to change that date to a sooner one, would it make a difference? What is the purpose of them knowing the exact date?


If you leave the date as it is, in most likelihood your visa will be dated from 29th January. If you put it as the date of application or soon afterwards, your visa will normally be valid from the date of issue, whichever is later. Sometimes UKBA seems to ignore your intended travel date and make the visa valid from the date of issue, and that's why I said 'normally'. 

So if you want your visa to start as soon as it's issued, put the date of application as your travel date or soon after. If you put a future date (up to 3 months ahead) and on receiving your visa you want to travel sooner, they usually refuse to change the date on your visa.

It all depends on how soon you want to travel to UK (remember a last-minute plane ticket is quite expensive). A fiancé(e) visa is valid for 6 months from 'valid from' date.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Also keep in mind that you cannot arrive in the UK before the issue date.


----------



## newlight1 (Feb 13, 2012)

So in essence if someone applied for a Fiance Visa in July they could put down the date as hoped to travel as October. Is there a date in which would be too far in advance? 

Once the fiance is in the UK on the Fiance visa is she not allowed to travel back to her country? Would it invalidate the visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newlight1 said:


> So in essence if someone applied for a Fiance Visa in July they could put down the date as hoped to travel as October. Is there a date in which would be too far in advance?


More than 3 months ahead. 



> Once the fiance is in the UK on the Fiance visa is she not allowed to travel back to her country? Would it invalidate the visa?


No, as it's multi-entry, provided marriage hasn't taken place. If it has, then you can't use fiancé(e) visa to re-enter UK but have to get spouse settlement visa outside UK, in the usual country of residence. You'd normally apply for FLR as spouse after marriage and before you leave UK.


----------



## newlight1 (Feb 13, 2012)

> More than 3 months ahead.


OK, so fiance applied for fiance visa in July, writes down intended travel date as say December as planned date to travel this would be denied as its too far in advance, ie over 3 months in advance? 



> No, as it's multi-entry, provided marriage hasn't taken place. If it has, then you can't use fiancé(e) visa to re-enter UK but have to get spouse settlement visa outside UK, in the usual country of residence. You'd normally apply for FLR as spouse after marriage and before you leave UK.


[/QUOTE]

But the person on the fiance visa does not need to leave the UK to get FLR Spouse visa though after marrying in the UK, it can be done in the UK also?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

newlight1 said:


> OK, so fiance applied for fiance visa in July, writes down intended travel date as say December as planned date to travel this would be denied as its too far in advance, ie over 3 months in advance?
> 
> But the person on the fiance visa does not need to leave the UK to get FLR Spouse visa though after marrying in the UK, it can be done in the UK also?


Correct to both questions.

teuchter


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Good job NewLight, I love bumps of older threads!

@Michelle, how are things, did you change your visa or did you come over on 29th Jan?


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Date of application question. 
If I apply online on 2nd of June, pay the fees and then make an appointment for biometrics and documents submission on 2nd of July. We should submit them in person in Kazakhstan along with biometrics done. Which will be the date of application? 
And can I count three months after 2nd of July, which will be 2nd of October and state it as 'intention to travel' date? 
Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Zama said:


> Date of application question.
> If I apply online on 2nd of June, pay the fees and then make an appointment for biometrics and documents submission on 2nd of July. We should submit them in person in Kazakhstan along with biometrics done. Which will be the date of application?
> And can I count three months after 2nd of July, which will be 2nd of October and state it as 'intention to travel' date?
> Thanks


Part 1, the date of application would be June 2nd, since it's the date that you paid the fees and submitted the application. The biometrics appointment is immaterial to this, as you have to have paid and applied in order to get the appointment.

Part 2, by virtue of the fact that June 2nd would be considered the date of application, specifying an October 2nd travel date would likely get your application declined (if I understand the rules correctly) as October 2nd is more than 90 days after the date that you applied for your visa.


If I were you (and I will be in a similar situation to you, starting in July), I'd still apply on June 2nd and go for your biometrics appointment in July as you have planned, but (and this is the important bit) _specify your intended travel date to be *30 AUGUST 2012*_ (this is _exactly_ 90 days from June 2nd) ... this way, you fall within the 3 month window when you can apply in advance for your visa AND if the UKBA dates the visa for August 30, you are free to show up in the UK any time after 30 August (you can still go in October as you've planned). One note though... you must remember to get married and change your status before the visa expires at the end of February/beginning of March next year.

Good luck to you and congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Good job NewLight, I love bumps of older threads!
> 
> @Michelle, how are things, did you change your visa or did you come over on 29th Jan?


I came over Dec 22 and am now applying for FLR(M). Didn't get your message AnAmericanInScotland so sorry for the late reply


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Good luck to you and congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


Thank you do much!
Congratulations to you too! Best of luck with your application


----------



## newlight1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zama said:


> Date of application question.
> If I apply online on 2nd of June, pay the fees and then make an appointment for biometrics and documents submission on 2nd of July. We should submit them in person in Kazakhstan along with biometrics done. Which will be the date of application?
> And can I count three months after 2nd of July, which will be 2nd of October and state it as 'intention to travel' date?
> Thanks


The date of application is always date the payment is made. But be aware that some overseas visa applications can not be paid online and have to be paid when the biometrics are taken. 

Zama, why are you going to make the appointment for the Biometrics a month away from the date you make the online application?


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

newlight1 said:


> The date of application is always date the payment is made. But be aware that some overseas visa applications can not be paid online and have to be paid when the biometrics are taken.
> 
> Zama, why are you going to make the appointment for the Biometrics a month away from the date you make the online application?


Hi, in UKBA Kazakhstan we need to pay online at the time of submission of application. 
The reason I want to apply a month before of the actuall submission of documents, is, well, we plan to go to Thailand in mid of June and I want to visit visa section as soon as I return. Since it is located in another city, I also want to save costs on my flights, as I have my return flight from Bangkok stopping over in that city.. I know it is is a bit complicated... 
Also, due to Olympic games ,there will be a massive queues for visa appointments and no slots. So for me it's more secure to book an appointment a month in advance.


----------



## newlight1 (Feb 13, 2012)

> Hi, in UKBA Kazakhstan we need to pay online at the time of submission of application.


Really? I am surpirsed, in Albania they make people pay only by cash at the biometrics appointment.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

newlight1 said:


> Really? I am surpirsed, in Albania they make people pay only by cash at the biometrics appointment.


Most countries are online payment only nowadays. Albania is one of the few exceptions.

teuchter


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

newlight1 said:


> Really? I am surpirsed, in Albania they make people pay only by cash at the biometrics appointment.


We used to do the same before. They have changed the rules early in 2012 and now we have to pay online. 
I thought it was more convinient, rather than taking bunch of cash with you to the visa centre. Now after this 'dates of application vs dates of submission' thing I changed my mind


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Michelle2224 said:


> I came over Dec 22 and am now applying for FLR(M). Didn't get your message AnAmericanInScotland so sorry for the late reply


I'm glad to hear you're here and in the process of the FLR(M)! Don't mean to be nosy, but are you going for the one-day premium appointment, or the postal app?


----------



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm glad to hear you're here and in the process of the FLR(M)! Don't mean to be nosy, but are you going for the one-day premium appointment, or the postal app?


One day premium - and you are not being nosy : )


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Michelle2224 said:


> One day premium - and you are not being nosy : )




Have you had any difficulties getting an appointment at the centre of your preference? We've heard about the IT issues (UKBA is hoping to have it all sorted by 18th May and is scrambling to accommodate visa applicants) and would appreciate first-hand reporting.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Our appointment for FLR is also due (next Monday). We had no problems booking an appointment at Solihull (and we were booking during the time when the booking service was up and down like a yo-yo in the last week of April). Turnaround for appointments at Solihull seems to be around 4 weeks, whereas Glasgow and Croyden appear to be longer (Glasgow I remember someone mentioning recently took 8 weeks to get an appointment which seems extraordinarily long, and Croyden had that unfortunate system downtime which created a backlog of applications to catch up on - and seems generally to be a busier centre). 

We know on paper we have nothing to worry about - but AGAIN the nerves!!!!! Oh my!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Our appointment for FLR is also due (next Monday). We had no problems booking an appointment at Solihull (and we were booking during the time when the booking service was up and down like a yo-yo in the last week of April). Turnaround for appointments at Solihull seems to be around 4 weeks, whereas Glasgow and Croyden appear to be longer (Glasgow I remember someone mentioning recently took 8 weeks to get an appointment which seems extraordinarily long, and Croyden had that unfortunate system downtime which created a backlog of applications to catch up on - and seems generally to be a busier centre).
> 
> We know on paper we have nothing to worry about - but AGAIN the nerves!!!!! Oh my!


It is nerve wracking from the moment the decision is made to apply for the first visa right through to the day the successful applicant is standing at the letter drop with the all important card in hand! Even though deep down inside you know you have a god app, you still go far beyond fret territory, and deep into panic terr*o*tory:lol: (But it's not very amusing whilst in the middle of the process  ) 

Hang in there, though, I can't imagine you and your partner not having a successful app!

But oh dear-I do wish you hadn't said that about Glasgow-now we'll be worrying for the entire year left on my probationary


----------



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

:ranger:


AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Have you had any difficulties getting an appointment at the centre of your preference? We've heard about the IT issues (UKBA is hoping to have it all sorted by 18th May and is scrambling to accommodate visa applicants) and would appreciate first-hand reporting.


yes we have had problems- the website gave me an error when I tried to book it so my husband had to call them from work D: we finally got the appointment booked at liverpool


----------



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

:ranger:


AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Have you had any difficulties getting an appointment at the centre of your preference? We've heard about the IT issues (UKBA is hoping to have it all sorted by 18th May and is scrambling to accommodate visa applicants) and would appreciate first-hand reporting.


yes we have had problems- the website gave me an error when I tried to book it so my husband had to call them from work D: we finally got the appointment booked at liverpool when we would have preferred Solihull


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> It is nerve wracking from the moment the decision is made to apply for the first visa right through to the day the successful applicant is standing at the letter drop with the all important card in hand! Even though deep down inside you know you have a god app, you still go far beyond fret territory, and deep into panic terr*o*tory:lol: (But it's not very amusing whilst in the middle of the process  )
> 
> Hang in there, though, I can't imagine you and your partner not having a successful app!
> 
> But oh dear-I do wish you hadn't said that about Glasgow-now we'll be worrying for the entire year left on my probationary


 I'd imagine a whole year will be enough for the UKBA to be reorganised to be more efficient with applications given the ultra-bad publicity they're receiving; people simply cannot get into the country when needed by businesses due to these waiting times). We're nowhere near Solihull (Croyden would be a little nearer - we're in East Anglia) but we decided to opt for a lesser waiting time and lesser in-the-spotlight PEO and so are travelling and making a weekend of it (plus we have family that way we can celebrate with *hopefully* after)!

And if those changes DO come into force, queues might be a lot shorter by the time you need to book!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

@Michelle2224, is that going to be a long trip for you? I see 2Farapart's post they are having to go a bit out of their way too. 

These IT issues are probably not the higher priority for UKBA right, 2Farapart, I did kinda giggle about the '...bad publicity...', ain't that the truth that they are really going through it right now-it's as though they cannot win no matter what they do or try.

The latest thing I've seen on the Telegraph immigration pages isn't a negative, though, it has to do with a new database for the general public being overwhelmed by the public already reporting suspected or known to the public situations of illegal immigrants. Apparently the UKBA is figuring out there just might be more illegals here than they realised. Hopefully that, the IT issues, and all their other problems will push us law-abiding visa applicants out of their minds for a good while. 

Hope floats.

Here's a link to the database story:

Government database flooded with tip-offs over illegal immigrants - Telegraph

:lol: The story right below this one on the immigration page is a hoot-a gentleman who is here illegally has turned himself in and is begging to be deported because there is no work here:jaw:


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Here's a link to the database story:
> 
> Government database flooded with tip-offs over illegal immigrants - Telegraph
> 
> :lol: The story right below this one on the immigration page is a hoot-a gentleman who is here illegally has turned himself in and is begging to be deported because there is no work here:jaw:


Blimey - wait until my mother hears about the database - she thinks EVERYONE is illegal! They'll regret they ever launched it! 

That story about the Turkish guy - hilarious! UKBA's next 'bad publicity' will be about falling under the weight of "made-a-BIG-mistake" illegals trying urgently to EXIT Britain!


----------

